# Comparing Synapse to SuperSix...worth the move?



## synthorbike (Jan 26, 2017)

i've been riding a Carbon Synapse DI2 for the last 2 years and been eyeing the latest SuperSix/CAAD models. i've spent the last year participating in group rides and will be targeting a few century rides this year. My time is primarily spend on road with occasional bike trail usage which 80% is paved trail with occasion crushed limestone/gravel. Does going to Road bike make sense for these 40 miles and under group rides?

i'm maintain a descent pace but struggle at Hills, which currently am working on with weight loss and training.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

synthorbike said:


> Does going to [/COLOR]Road bike make sense for these 40 miles and under group rides?Not sure what you mean by "going to a road bike". They Synapse is a road bike.
> 
> i'm maintain a descent pace but struggle at Hills, which currently am working on with weight loss and training.


They Supersix isn't going to make you noticeably faster on the hills.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Show me a picture of your Synapse.

I got $50 saying you're not on a slammed -17 stem and that you're looking in the wrong direction.

Ride more, ride harder. The Synapse is about the best climbing/descending road bike you'll get, it's very stable and fast.


----------



## synthorbike (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

So do I get the $50 now?

There's no way a race geometry bike will help you in any way, it's far too aggressive for you.

There's a lot you can do to lower the weight of yourself and your bike, that's what you should focus on. 

I own a Synapse and it's less than 15 pounds. Mine is setup far more aggressive than yours, you have a lot of room left to work with there.

It'll take lots of hard work to get good at the hills, you'll have to focus on them for years.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FYI, they race the Synapse in the Tour De France. I don't think Peter Sagan complained about keeping up on hills.


----------



## synthorbike (Jan 26, 2017)

Can i see a photo of your setup? and Yes,,, training and working on lowering body weight to aid in climbing, has been my goal the last 2 months. typically i carry most of my stuff in my center jersey pocket but for this ride, at 20 degrees or less, i carried a few more items. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## synthorbike (Jan 26, 2017)

I see now...how aggressive it can be setup. All this marketing jargon/bs....confusing at times.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Sagan's Synapse had custom geometry so it looks more aggressive than the typical Synapse.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

synthorbike said:


> I see now...how aggressive it can be setup. All this marketing jargon/bs....confusing at times.


Yes, very confusing. When they decided to invent the "endurance" name for Paris-Roubaix road bikes, then just stuck with it for shorter and taller geometries, well they do a lot of inventing of fake names. Look no further than most of the "direct drive" trainers on the market that are not direct drive at all.

Funny thing is, as any experienced road cyclist will tell you, on the long "endurance" type of rides, sitting upright is the least efficient and comfortable position. So it's actually sort of backwards. People who ride short distances sit upright. People who do very long distances ride in an aerodynamic position. Compare a commuter to a road racer. Anyway...

My setup is actually more aggressive than Mr. Sagan's above. See how his stem is pointing upwards? That's a -6 degree stem, I run a -17 that's level to the ground. He and I ride the same size head tube, but as said above, his geometry is custom. His top tube and down tube are much longer than normal. It's the head tube from a 51 and the top tube and down tube from a 58. Very pro. But even so, he can go lower if he wants to, much lower. But yeah, that proves how much further you have to go. 

Keep the Synapse and ride the hell out of it. It's a wonderful bike that will serve you well.


----------



## synthorbike (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for the detailed description of the stem. I've learned something. What a great forum!


----------



## evan326 (Jan 16, 2017)

I got a caad 12 in August, moving on from my 2013 synapse 6 alloy. That bike was great to me, but it is 23lbs...
That was my first bike, the geometry of the caad12 fit me right away. The only reason I think I'm faster now is that I got a bike fit done, and the caad is down to 17lbs now. Both are great bikes. I just wanted lighter frameset, and more aggressive geo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

